# Best Site to Download Drivers for System Stability



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dell Inspiron 5558, I7, 6MB Ram , 1TB HDD, HD5500 graphics, OS - Win 8.1 64.

What is the best site to download drivers to keep system stability? I am assuming the Dell web site should be the first place to check, but should I be using the device manufactures site instead? 

In the case of upgrading my graphics driver there is a number of choices available: Dell, Windows update, Intel, Windows Device manager and probably 3rd party sites. All have different versions and file names of the latest driver. Windows Device manager provides no info during the update when searching and downloading from the web.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Separate video card should update from mfgs. site.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

This is Intel integrated graphics, does this make a difference?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes. Just use what Device Mgr. says. Probably no need to upgrade.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Dell Inspiron 5558* is a laptop and does not have an add on video card. 
Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, Right click the *devmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated _Device Manager_, are there any devices with Yellow Flags? If so, these devices need drivers, if _not_, there are no drivers required and there is no need to update them unless the hardware is not working as it should. 
_If_ you need drivers, the Dell Site is the first and best place to look for drivers Support for Inspiron 5558 | Dell US
If your Hardware is not working correctly still, then you can go to the Hardware Manufacturers web site Intel® HD Graphics 5500


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

I am getting some video display problems. I tried to install the latest released Intel driver, but would not install with the message : Install driver from Dell web site for system compatibility. I was unable to install from Dell site, but message was : Later version in on your computer. So there are safeguards for the updating drivers and I may need to downgrade to earlier version. No flags in device manager, but Win update says I need to update the driver.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry I missed that it was a laptop. Checked mine and I see that my graphic driver was updated by (?????) on 8/1/16. Although your machine is a Dell and your processors are Intel, what is the specific display adapter on your unit?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Dell Drivers site, type in your service tag # or click on this link Support for Inspiron 5558 | Dell US If the Intel video driver isn't working for you, try the nVidia.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Correct link: Support for Inspiron 5558 | Dell US
Whoops! Worked the first time and not now. Better put Service Tag in: Support | Dell US and go from there.

Double Whoops! Seems to be a problem currently at Dell URL.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

pasted links are not working on TSF right now for me?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See my edit. Other links OK.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

that one doesn't work either


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just happening with Dell. I tried other links in other forums and they're OK.


----------

